# Grooming books



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Is there a good learn how to grooming book?

I would like to start doing Princess (and the new pup, when we get her) myself.

Right now, I'm doing bath and brushing.. that's about it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Jodi, 

What kind of grooming are you thinking of doing. Basic trimming or companion or puppy cuts? One of the Books I have learned from is " All Breed Dog Grooming" by Sam Kohl and Catherine Goldstein. It was published in the 80's so is a little out dated, I have seen it on e-bay. It gives basic instructions on how to use the "tools of the trade". It all so illustrates how to groom the different breeds. Probably more information that you are looking for. Good luck


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi,
With Havanese, it is just washing, drying, trimming hair around the feet, trimming nails, cleaning ears and teeth and that is it. Now, if you want to do puppy cuts that is different. Don't have a book, have just done it on a trial and error basis. <grin> I don't clip legs, tail, beard, ears and very little off the head.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Kathy~ You just came up in a conversation I was having with someone (all good)

I just want the basic grooming for the dummy book. 
I really just want to make sure I'm not going to cut her the wrong way if I do the bottom, feet, etc.

I've always taken her in, but I would prefer to do it here, especially since I have to buy most of the stuff anyway (if I don't already have it here)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya know someone did a really good grooming seminar at a Nationals a couple of years ago. I watched the dvd at Joans. 

If someone would do one and and include everything, brushing, cutting, trimming, etc, I bet they would sell a ton! Maybe I can work on that and make it a forum excusive! HEHE I know there are sections in some Hav books, but it would be good to get a real good dvd book from someone who shows and has one in a puppy cut.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa,
Actually, they made DVD's of that grooming seminar and sold them that year. I don't know if anymore are still available though, but there were some good tips given to all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi,
Glad to hear whoever you were talking too shared all the good about me! <grin> The trimming of the feet is not easy, at least not for me! Sometimes they come out great, and other times, real bad!!!! <grin> Since I am left handed it hasn't been easy finding good scissor's at a good price.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I would love to get a copy of the dvd, if anyone has one they want to get rid of (or loan out)  - or even knows the name of it, so I can look for it.

I heard they have some great seminars.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

FYI - I found a "How to groom your Pet Shih tzu at home" for beginners, on e-bay. The basic methods would be the same for pet Hav clip.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi,

I have been grooming Daisy since we got her as a puppy. It's really very easy. 
My husband built me a collapsible table in the garage and I bought one of those grooming leases like they use at the groomers. The Oster clipper set I bought had a how-to video that came with it. Be sure to get a clipper that has a replacable blade.
I keep Daisy in a puppy cut that is about an inch long, using removable clipper heads/guides ... just long enough to look fluffy and cute. I also keep her private areas shaved for obvious reasons. Be sure to brush her/him out completely before you start cutting. 
Remember it's just hair, if you make a mistake it will grow out .... no big deal!!!

Good Luck ..... Sharon


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Sharon.

Princess is going to be shown as soon as her bangs grow out a little bit more, so unfortunately, I can't get away with the "it's just hair", line. 

Since Havanese have to be shown all natural, I'm more worried about how to cut her feet and her privates. (best methods, tricks, etc)


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

So Sorry ..... I was just trying to be encouraging!!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

snfager said:


> So Sorry ..... I was just trying to be encouraging!!!


I know, I appreciate it too. 

It's hard to tell someone's 'tone' online... I was just telling you that unfortunately for me, we can't try things out to see how they work.

I may not even touch her until after we start showing, because with my luck, she'll end up half bald.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Judi: 
You didn't mention you were going to show Princess. None of my suggestions are any good for that sorry.  . 

I do have a trick to do the feet for showing. It is how I trim Sams. I'm not good at explaining but I will try.  

Brush the legs and feet, then run your hand down the paw holding all the hair, lift the paw so you see the pads and trim around the outside edges of the feet to round them off. I use a combination of thinning shears and curved scissor for this but straight will work. The thinning shears leaves a more natural look.  Trim all the hair between the pads of the feet. I use a little clipper but again blunt nose scissors will work. As for the "Priviate areas" is just trim enough so things won't sick.  Very little.

I hope this makes some sense. There is not much to trim. The brushing and bathing are more important.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It was Barb Beissel who did the grooming seminar at the National a few years ago. I don't know if it was Barb or HCA that sold the DVD but I'm thinking it was Barb.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jodi, I don't know how it is where you are, but in Northern California, there are a lot of experienced breeders and handlers who will show you how to do the feet trimming. 

For benefit to both of you, if you can find a handler that is also a groomer, you can pay them to show you how to do your own Hav. That can be very helpful.

Edited to add:
For the most part, I rarely ever trim the genital area on the dogs. My girls only need an occasional trim if there are some long hairs that get dirty from urine. My males get trimmed in front of the penis because it seems to hold urine staining & odor. Other than that, be very careful about trimming the rectal area. Oftentimes it can make it too obvious and give it a bullseye appearance, which is unattractive.

Also, with males, I make sure to leave a few hairs on the penis to direct the urine (think of a wick). Otherwise, the urine seems to spray in various directions. The hairs act as a guide, but you don't want it too long either. I had one dog that had a coat that would not grow and his "wick" seemed to grow really fast, which made for a hideous profile.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

No-one seems to have posted on this thread for YEARS! Forgive me if I'm going over old ground, and I know these suggestions are posted elsewhere, but as the thread heading is 'Grooming books', I'll post it anyway and hope no-one minds, and that maybe a few new people like me will benefit?? :

"From Nose to Tail", the grooming handbook from the Havanese Fanciers of Canada, is excellent and specifically geared towards this particular breed.
The other book that has helped me enormously is "Click for Grooming" by Karen McCarthy, published in the 'Learning about Dogs' list; if you look on Amazon.com it says it's by Kay Laurence, and Kay certainly edited it - she's one of the best writers and trainers of dogs you could ever imagine. Check out some of her other books, such as "Every Dog, Every Day" for serious inspiration!

Sorry if this is all old stuff for the experienced, hope the suggestions might help someone as much as they've helped me.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

https://jodimurphy.net/shop/category/instructional-series/page/2/

I have always liked Jodi's series of DVDs, she has one on Havanese, I have bought others also.


----------

